# Great, very friendly Northern Virginia Source!



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Brian, thanks for the info. I have to check this place out the next time I head to my cabin. I go right by there. Can't wait.


----------



## DYNO360 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks. Berryville is close by in Clarke county, Virginia. I live next to Clarke county in Jefferson county, West Virginia. I got to check them out.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

here is another guy in Va, we use all the time, but will certainly have to check these guys out..


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

What part of Jefferson County do you live in DYNO, I live in Kearneysville so its about 20 to 25 minutes from there.

I'll ave to check those guys out to Charles, I've been looking for sources closer to home.


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you know of any good dealers closer to DC?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in Kanawha County, WV, so it's a bit of a trek for me. I might end up checking them out, as I haven't had much other luck.


----------



## matthew_dunne (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Ben,
You may want to check out Vienna Hardwoods.


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ben, try Hardwoods Inc. in frederick. They have a great selection. Also Exotic Lumber inc. in Gaithersburg.


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome prices - What great resouce - thanks for sharing!


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

Matt and Dave, thanks will be going to Vienna tomorrow.


----------

